# Sexing ghost shrimp



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

How do you know which are female and which are male?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

There's a couple ways for dwarf shrimp.

First, when they are adults, the females will be slightly larger than males. 

Another good way is to look at their bellies. The males will have more a straight line look to them where as the underside of the females are more curved.

I saw a good illustration somewhere that someone did using MS Paint. I'll see if I can't track it down again.


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

Also... the females will usually have berries! *old dude


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Mac Myers said:


> Also... the females will usually have berries! *old dude



Berries?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

eggs


----------



## deenalove (Oct 27, 2010)

Ohhhh yeah my female I bought with eggs is much lighter than the males. The tank the store had them in was heavily planted and they changed to a grey color and look really cool


----------

